# EVO Black Friday sales?



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Evo has good sales and this is a good one. They will also price match if you find it lower. Generally speaking though, don't feel like you need to lock in your price on last years gear. Most of that stuff will be there at the same or slightly reduced price for months. Some boards with low stock are an exception and would be reason to buy now for a nice deal on an unused deck.


----------



## 01Ws6ix (Nov 18, 2013)

Fergatron2000 said:


> Evo has good sales and this is a good one. They will also price match if you find it lower. Generally speaking though, don't feel like you need to lock in your price on last years gear. Most of that stuff will be there at the same or slightly reduced price for months. Some boards with low stock are an exception and would be reason to buy now for a nice deal on an unused deck.


Got ya, I should probably be more specific. I have my mind made up, I want a 2014 never summer evo/or proto size 154cm and I'm hoping the price drops on black Friday but there's no telling. I'd take a 2013 evo if I could find one but it seems every site on planet earth is sold out of the size I want.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

*Evo is great*

but i dont think they sell NS


----------



## 01Ws6ix (Nov 18, 2013)

They definitely do, I stare at them every day on their site haha if only I could buy one!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Their black friday sale is pretty meaningless, just like everyone else doing black friday these days.

They just jacked the prices up in the outlet, then offered a black friday code to bring them back down to exactly where they were last week without it. If you're on the mailing list, you have the code early. If not, you're not missing anything.

But don't get a never summer


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually there was a 2 day window where they had given out a coupon and didn't raise the outlet prices, I jumped on a new pair of burton vent pants for $84.

You can take it to the bank however that NS 2014 boards won't be discounted. They almost always sell out, no need to discount early. They are out of 2013's.


----------



## 01Ws6ix (Nov 18, 2013)

jtg said:


> Their black friday sale is pretty meaningless, just like everyone else doing black friday these days.
> 
> They just jacked the prices up in the outlet, then offered a black friday code to bring them back down to exactly where they were last week without it. If you're on the mailing list, you have the code early. If not, you're not missing anything.
> 
> But don't get a never summer


Why do you say that(not to buy NS)? I'm literally about to buy one in 15min so if there's good reasoning please let me know lol


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

it usually the 2013 stock inventory the 2014 stuff they have Min adverstised price or something to that effect that if they sell below it they get contract pulled.

for the NS evo proto 154 just get a status snowboard at 153 for $100 made by neversummer witht he quality.

I bought 2 boards for cheaps.

Really fast board base and still have money for beer and motel for a weekend trip. statussnow.com


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

01Ws6ix said:


> Why do you say that(not to buy NS)? I'm literally about to buy one in 15min so if there's good reasoning please let me know lol


Don't mind the comment. It refers to the fact that the user base here is a little polarized when it comes to NS. Lots of haters (a few with good reasons, most without) as well as a bunch of cheerleaders (again, some with good reasons, many without), so discussions about NS boards the company/brand in general often are like partisan political debates.


----------



## 01Ws6ix (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh well, I just bought the board so we'll see. Live and learn. Thanks to all who commented.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Dang they jacked up the price a shit ton on one item I bought earlier. They had the 32 Wooderson pants on sale like 2 months ago for...I think I got it for 80 shipped but when it came in they did not fit and they didn't have the next size down so I returned it for a refund. The same pants(literally the same pants as it shows 1 in stock) is now on Black Friday sale for 118 >____> It's an extra 38 dollars, SUCH SAVINGS!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I can confirm that I have no legitimate reason for saying that, and am not even experienced enough to critique their boards. Just a hater  Enjoy your new board though!



kaborkian said:


> Actually there was a 2 day window where they had given out a coupon and didn't raise the outlet prices, I jumped on a new pair of burton vent pants for $84.


Nope, those were $84 up until Nov 21. Google cache from before the drop still proves it it:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...iEJ:www.evo.com/outlet/pants/burton-vent.aspx

I had several items I was watching and compared them at midnight to see it in action.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeh i was checking an arc'teryx jacket for $360 on their previous sale, that ended price went back up to 410 but with the black friday code it was down to around 330 so still would have ended up being cheaper. 
I actually just bought a shit load of stuff through the sale and went up and picked up in store, great service, great price.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

jtg said:


> I can confirm that I have no legitimate reason for saying that, and am not even experienced enough to critique their boards. Just a hater  Enjoy your new board though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, way to bust my bubble 

Evo definitely plays the "it's on sale" game with their outlet stuff, I thought I had beaten them at that game.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I wish some burton capstraps would go on sale! im not spending 40 bucks on straps. I shoulda bought em for 25 bucks last year but I'm cheap...sigh.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

They had them on dogfunk for 28$ last month.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I wish some burton capstraps would go on sale! im not spending 40 bucks on straps. I shoulda bought em for 25 bucks last year but I'm cheap...sigh.


What size do you need? I have a pair of Larges I might be willing to get rid of for cheap. Never used except for the buckles a few times that I switched out on another strap. 

Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just picked up a Burton wheelie gig board bag for the lady. It was $89 with their prior sale. $79 with the new deal, so still a little cheaper overall.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

trapper said:


> What size do you need? I have a pair of Larges I might be willing to get rid of for cheap. Never used except for the buckles a few times that I switched out on another strap.
> 
> Are you in the U.S.?


US, yeah larges are fine I'm a size 11. What you want for em.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

PM sent. 10char


----------

